# Just Nothing Left



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

jojogal001 said:


> How do you find the patience for it until behaviors can be changed and the true personality brought out?


You did an amazing job with Stella !

To answer your question, I’ve had lots of adult dogs and lots of puppies, and no matter how many issues the adult has, I find it’s almost always easier to deal with than raising a puppy from scratch. Puppies take so much time to mature, and you’ll have work to do until they are 18-24 months old, sometimes more. 

Whereas an adult will often be very good after 6-12 months. I like adult dogs a lot. Puppies too, but it’s a totally different ball game...


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you Dechi. Honestly, almost everything I did was through pure instinct and not experience or knowledge. I’ve just never faced the problems I did with her. I got some good ideas from lots of folks here, and a link to an ad from a friend for an ultrasonic unit (pretty much don’t use it anymore), but for the most part I was kind of flailing lol.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I have fostered several dogs. I've had a couple from puppy mills, lived in a cage their whole life. I have had a couple that simply were not wanted. One was never completely housebroken, the others all learned. Some males marked my furniture. Two had owner possession (not adoptable), and so on. You just take what is handed to you and try to figured it out. 

I think you were able to be patient with Stella because you had a plan. You knew she expected total attention and had a problem settling down, so you initiated a behavior of your own to counterbalance. Good job!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It sounds like Stella has a beautiful temperament and you helped it blossom. I'm so happy you found each other.


----------

